# i want to race



## racinsentra (Mar 20, 2005)

I just bought my sentra in Jan. and I've added a new Flowmaster exhaust on it. But I want to race it, I found a race im going to race in, in June, its a SCCA Autocross race. I was wondering if there are things that I should add to make my car faster, and give it better handling? Im getting a body kit for it. But my car doesnt have a Tach, should I add one? And I want to add a short throw shifter. Could you guys give me any ideas. And are there any other kind of racing that would be good, like drift or something. Thanks.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Welcome to NF, the first thing that you need to know it to use the search button on the top right of you User panel. As for racing you can get GC coilovers, eibach springs, AGX struts, etc etc.. Also just stick with autocross or drag racing. Theres a motorsports section that you can use to get information on SCCA and other courses, groups, races etc and what you need to do to your car to allow it to race.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

first you need to consult the SCCA rules to see what mods you can put on without putting yourself in a class where the cars will own you


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

click on the stickys on the top of this section


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Also you can follow the Project Racer articles in NPM


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

As both Mikes said, do some reading first, and don't mod the car until you know what do to.

If you plan on racing, stay away from the body kits. they add weight and add things that will break off if you screw up and go off course at a real track or cream a wall of cones at an autocross.

go to a few events and DON'T MOD THE CAR until you can drive what you have. build your driving skills first, then start modding.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Matt93SE said:


> go to a few events and DON'T MOD THE CAR until you can drive what you have. build your driving skills first, then start modding.


Also, you set a baseline for your car in stock condition. Then as you modify the car, you can see the effect of each modification. Simple things like wheel alignment and tire choice, for example, can produce significant gains.

Lew


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

racinsentra said:


> I just bought my sentra in Jan. and I've added a new Flowmaster exhaust on it. But I want to race it, I found a race im going to race in, in June, its a SCCA Autocross race. I was wondering if there are things that I should add to make my car faster, and give it better handling? Im getting a body kit for it. But my car doesnt have a Tach, should I add one? And I want to add a short throw shifter. Could you guys give me any ideas. And are there any other kind of racing that would be good, like drift or something. Thanks.


Your best resource, aside from this forum? Other racers. Go visit some autocross races prior and talk to people. Get the feel from those who race similar cars to yours. It will help out best in the long run.

The other comments here are very valuable, but they can be summed up in 3 easy steps:

1. Wait first before spending a lot of money. Get the car in a basic setup with minimal mods.

2. All of the mods in the world won't beat basic race course handling knowledge. Learn first, then mod to what you need.

3. Learn as much as you can, then go have fun!


----------

